# Hartman's Color Code -- which are you?



## MA-Caver (Mar 2, 2006)

I found this link after a quick google which was inspired by a conversation earlier today. I recall taking this test years ago but unfortunately don't exactly remember the results. 
This link http://www.thecolorcode.com/
Is the "short-version" of the test that can be found in the book. 

I ended up as a Blue.

Be sure to read the instructions _carefully_ before proceeding with the test. They ask for how you were as a *child*. If you hold the cursor over a particular word it will give you a brief definition to help with your answer. 

So what color are you and what do you think of the results? 

This other Color Test http://www.colorquiz.com/ 
I found to be surprisingly accurate as to how I'm doing right *now*. It is best to wait for the second round to begin before continuing. 

As for the results of the second test (above) just answer (here) accurate or inaccurate. 

Have fun.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah I got Yellow, I would have to say that is pretty much who I am.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 2, 2006)

Interesting.. I am Red








*Congratulations. You are RED.* 

*REDS are motivated by POWER.* They seek productivity and need to look good to others.  Simply stated, REDS want their own way.  They like to be in the driver's seat and willingly pay the price to be in a leadership role.  REDS value whatever gets them ahead in life, whether it be in their careers, school endeavors, or personal life.  What REDS value, they get done.  They are often workaholics.  They will, however, resist doing anything that doesn't interest them. 









  REDS like to be right. They value approval from others for their intelligence and practical approach to life, and want to be respected for it. REDS are confident, proactive, and visionary; but can also be arrogant, selfish, and insensitive. When others interact with you, as a RED you respond to them best if they are precise, factual, direct, AND show no fear!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Congratulations. You are RED.* 

*REDS are motivated by POWER.* They seek productivity and need to look good to others. Simply stated, *REDS* want their own way. They like to be in the driver's seat and willingly pay the price to be in a leadership role. *REDS* value whatever gets them ahead in life, whether it be in their careers, school endeavors, or personal life. What *REDS* value, they get done. They are often workaholics. They will, however, resist doing anything that doesn't interest them. 

*REDS* like to be right. They value approval from others for their intelligence and practical approach to life, and want to be respected for it. *REDS* are confident, proactive, and visionary; but can also be arrogant, selfish, and insensitive. When others interact with you, as a *RED* you respond to them best if they are precise, factual, direct, AND show no fear!


----------



## Xequat (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, I got yellow, too.  I'm not sure I buy it though, since there were only four possibilities, and none of them really fit me that well, but all of them fit me to a degree.  I guess yellow is the closest of the four, though.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 2, 2006)

*Congratulations. You are RED.*


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 2, 2006)

Second test was very accurate!


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 2, 2006)

Im red, i can agree for the most part


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 2, 2006)

Funny there are a lot of reds that have responded, I wonder if there is a relationship between the reds and this thread?


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations. You are BLUE. 

BLUES are motivated by INTIMACY. They seek to genuinely connect with others, and need to be unerstood and appreciated. Everything they do is quality-based. They are loyal friends, employers, and employees. Whatever or whomever they commit to is their sole (and soul) focus. They love to serve and give themselves freely in order to nurture others' lives. 



BLUES have distinct preferences and have the most controlling personality. Their personal code of ethics is remarkably strong and they expect others to live honest, committed lives as well. They enjoy meaningful moments in conversation as well as paying close attention to special life events (e.g. birthdays and anniversaries). BLUES are dependable, thoughtful, and analytical; but can also be self-righteous, worry-prone, and moody. They are "sainted pit-bulls" who never let go of something or someone, once they are committed. When you deal with a BLUE, be sincere and make a genuine effort to understand and appreciate them.

working on the 2nd one...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm a blue.  The 2nd one- I'm not too sure about...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm also a blue.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2006)

The results are (thus far) turning out to be very interesting indeed... should've created a poll to make tracking the number of Reds, Blues, Whites and Yellows ... hmm? Mods... is it too late ?? 
This would at least make it an interesting study as to the types of people that take a Martial Art... wow... cool, and I was doing this just for fun... 

Might have to move this over to the Study... hee hee


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 3, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> The results are (thus far) turning out to be very interesting indeed... should've created a poll to make tracking the number of Reds, Blues, Whites and Yellows ... hmm? Mods... is it too late ??
> This would at least make it an interesting study as to the types of people that take a Martial Art... wow... cool, and I was doing this just for fun...
> 
> Might have to move this over to the Study... hee hee


I'm also BLUE. 

I think the suggestion that those practising the martial arts are mostly of a certain personality type implies [when you think about it] that we're all a bunch of stereotypes?? Say it ain't so!

Come on whites and yellows - prove us wrong!


----------



## silatman (Mar 3, 2006)

Red all the way.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 3, 2006)

Didn't have time to take the first one right now but the second one was _very_ accurate...creepy almost! lol


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm also a blue.



me too.  very interesting quiz,


----------



## rutherford (Mar 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Second test was very accurate!


 
Uh.  That color quiz was downright scary!

Edit - Huh.  I did a bunch of affirmations and tried to acheive a sense of peace and focus before retaking the test.  Of course, it kicked me in the balls again.  Don't take this second quiz if you don't want brutal honesty.  I think I might try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Carol (Mar 4, 2006)

*HOW* could it figure this out just by me clicking on *colors*?  HOW??




> Your Existing Situation
> 
> Needs, and insists on having, a close and understanding relationship,
> or at least some method of satisfying a compulsion to feel identified.
> ...


 
Dang thing read my mind and kicked me in the...uh...knees, as well.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok, now I see what the second one is.  First time I didn't read all of the instructions.  I just started picking colors.  No wonder it REALLY didn't sound like me.  The second time is quite accurate (still not completely, but enough to say wow).


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Congratulations. You are WHITE.*


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 5, 2006)

*Congratulations. You are YELLOW.* 

*YELLOWS are motivated by FUN.* They are inviting and embrace life as a party that they're hosting. They love playful interaction and can be extremely sociable. They are highly persuasive and seek instant gratification. *YELLOWS* need to be adored and praised. While *YELLOWS* are carefree, they are sensitive and highly alert to others' agendas to control them. *YELLOWS* typically carry within themselves the gift of a good heart. 










*YELLOWS* need to look good socially, and friendships command a high priority in their lives. *YELLOWS* are happy, articulate, engaging of others and crave adventure. Easily distracted, they can never sit still for long. They embrace each day in the "present tense" and choose people who, like themselves, enjoy a curious nature. *YELLOWS* are charismatic, spontaneous, and positive; but can also be irresponsible, obnoxious, and forgetful. When others interact with you, as a *YELLOW* you respond to them best if they take a positive, upbeat approach and promote light-hearted, creative, and fun interactions with you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












​





Understand that no two *YELLOWS* are exactly alike. Although you share the same core motivation as many others, your personality is still unique to you alone.


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

Blue.


----------



## barriecusvein (Mar 5, 2006)

Apparently im the only one motivated by peace around here! (white)


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 5, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> Apparently im the only one motivated by peace around here! (white)


Nope scroll up... Kenpo0324 is also white...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 6, 2006)

I try to be peaceful.  Shouldn't that at least account for something?


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 6, 2006)

The first one has me as a yellow, but the second one is just plain freaky...


----------



## Matt (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm apparently white. Funny, it's the first time my being white has made me a minority.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> I'm apparently white. Funny, it's the first time my being white has made me a minority.


So could you post what it says about being white?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

interesting.  i came up red.

side effect:  the stress on how you were as a child brought forward some very specific benefits i've received from martial arts.  changes for the better since i was a child.


----------



## Matt (Mar 9, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So could you post what it says about being white?



Certainly! I felt that the colors are really just arbitrary labels, the description seems reasonably accurate. 



> Congratulations. You are WHITE.
> 
> WHITES are motivated by PEACE. They seek independence and require kindness. They resist confrontation at all costs. To them, feeling good is more important than being good. They are typically quiet by nature, process things very deeply and objectively with great clarity. Of all the colors, WHITES are the best listeners. They respect people who are direct but recoil from perceived hostility or verbal battle.
> 
> WHITES need their "alone time" and refuse to be controlled by others.  WHITES want to do things their own way and in their own time. They ask little of others and resent others demanding much of them.  WHITES are much stronger than people think, but are not often seen for their strength because they don't easily reveal their feelings.  WHITES are even-tempered, diplomatic, and the voice of reason; but can also be indecisive, unexpressive, and silently stubborn. When others interact with you, as a WHITE you respond to them best if they are kind, accepting and supporting of your individuality, and if they look for non-verbal clues to understand your feelings.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 9, 2006)

Somewhat true I guess

Your Existing Situation

Exercises initiative in overcoming obstacles and difficulties. Either holds, or wishes to achieve, a position of authority in which control can be exerted over events. 

Your Stress Sources

Has an unsatisfied need to ally herself with others whose standards are as high as her own, and to stand out from the herd. This desire for preeminence isolates her and inhibits her readiness to give herself freely. While she wants to surrender and let herself go, she regards this as a weakness which must be resisted. This self-restraint, she feels, will lift her above the rank and file and ensure recognition as a unique and distinctive personality.

Your Restrained Characteristics

Relationships rarely measure up to her high emotional expectations and her need to be made the center of things, leading to disappointment . Always has mental reservations and tends to remain emotionally isolated and unattached. Feels that things stand in her way, that circumstances are forcing her to compromise and forgo some pleasures for the time being. 

Your Desired Objective

Over-imaginative and given to fantasy or day-dreaming. Longs for interesting and exciting things to happen and wants to be admired for her charm.

Your Actual Problem 
Feels insufficiently valued in her existing situation, and is seeking different conditions in which she will have greater opportunity of demonstrating her worth.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 9, 2006)

My results foir the second quiz:

*Your Existing Situation*

Seeks to express the need for identification in a sensitive and intimate atmosphere where esthetic or emotional delicacy can be protected and nurtured.

*Your Stress Sources*

An existing situation or relationship is unsatisfactory, but he feels unable to change it to bring about the sense of belonging which he needs. Unwilling to expose his vulnerability, he therefore continues to resist this state of affairs, but feels dependent on the attachment. This not only depresses him, but makes him irritable and impatient, producing considerable restlessness and the urge to get away from the situation, either actually or, at least, mentally. Ability to concentrate may suffer.

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

The situation is preventing him from establishing himself, but he feels he must make the best of things as they are. 
Distressed by the obstacles with which he is faced and is no mood for any form of activity or for further demands on him. Needs peace and quiet, and the avoidance of anything which might distress him further. Able to achieve satisfaction through sexual activity. 


*Your Desired Objective*

Tries to escape from his problems, difficulties, and tensions by abrupt, headstrong, and ill-considered decisions. Desperately seeking a way to escape, and there is danger of reckless behavior to the point of self-destruction.

*Your Actual Problem*

Anxiety and a restless dissatisfaction, either with circumstances or with unfulfilled emotional requirements, have produced considerable stress. He reacts by putting this down to a total lack of understanding on the part of others, and by adopting a scornful and defiant attitude.

HMMMMM....this test is so WRONG about me!


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 9, 2006)

My results foir the second quiz:

*Your Existing Situation*

Seeks to express the need for identification in a sensitive and intimate atmosphere where esthetic or emotional delicacy can be protected and nurtured.

*Your Stress Sources*

An existing situation or relationship is unsatisfactory, but he feels unable to change it to bring about the sense of belonging which he needs. Unwilling to expose his vulnerability, he therefore continues to resist this state of affairs, but feels dependent on the attachment. This not only depresses him, but makes him irritable and impatient, producing considerable restlessness and the urge to get away from the situation, either actually or, at least, mentally. Ability to concentrate may suffer.

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

The situation is preventing him from establishing himself, but he feels he must make the best of things as they are. 
Distressed by the obstacles with which he is faced and is no mood for any form of activity or for further demands on him. Needs peace and quiet, and the avoidance of anything which might distress him further. Able to achieve satisfaction through sexual activity. 


*Your Desired Objective*

Tries to escape from his problems, difficulties, and tensions by abrupt, headstrong, and ill-considered decisions. Desperately seeking a way to escape, and there is danger of reckless behavior to the point of self-destruction.

*Your Actual Problem*

Anxiety and a restless dissatisfaction, either with circumstances or with unfulfilled emotional requirements, have produced considerable stress. He reacts by putting this down to a total lack of understanding on the part of others, and by adopting a scornful and defiant attitude.

HMMMMM....this test is so WRONG about me!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 9, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> My results for the second quiz:
> 
> HMMMMM....this test is so WRONG about me!


Are you sure? In-so-far people have been freaked out by how "accurate" the test is here. Take a deeper look and see. Perhaps it is wrong... but perhaps you were taking the test in anticipation of the results. Hmm, if I pick this order then it'll say... this. ?? 
The results changes from day to day because your color choices will change according to that day. We psychologically  (subconciously) choose colors in relation to how we are feeling. How we dress (GI's notwithstanding) can be an indication to our feelings, subtle clues. 

My results were close to home. Have to re-think the answers and how they're relating to me at the present. Interesting to say the least. 


By the way you posted twice wink1: )


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah sorry about that (the double post)

I only took the test once.....I suppose you are right...but these results are wrong about how I see myself!


----------

